# كيف نبنى بيت على الصخر



## mansour (28 أغسطس 2008)

عندما يكون البيت مريحاً سعيداً؛
يصبح أعظم وأحسن مكان لصاحبه.
لذلك نبحث اليوم معاً كيف نؤسس البيت أساساً يقود للراحة والسعادة.

أحبائي، قال الرب يسوع المسيح:
إن هناك بيتاً مبنياً على الرمل
وهناك بيت مؤسس على الصخر
هناك بيت مبني على رمال إبليس وأعوانه وأوهامه وأكاذيبه
وهناك بيت مؤسس على أساس المسيح والرسل والأنبياء

في عظة الجبل في إنجيل الرب يسوع المسيح بحسب البشير متى نرى هذه المقارنة

رقم سامع لكلمة المسيح يعمل بها سامع لكلمة المسيح لا يعمل بها
(1) عامل عاقل مطيع جاهل لا يطيع
(2) أسس بيته على الصخر بنى بيته على الرمل
(3) وقعت عليه الأمطار والأنهار والرياح وقعت عليه الأمطار والأنهار والرياح
(4) لم يسقط سقط وكان سقوطه عظيماً

وفي لوقا 6: 47-49 نرى نفس المقارنة:

رقم يأتي ويسمع ويعمل بكلمة المسيح يسمع و لا يعمل
(1) بنى بيتاً بنى بيتاً
(2) حفر وعمّق ووضع الأساس على الصخر بنى على الأرض الرخوة من دون أساس
(3) صدمه سيل النهر صدمه النهر
(4) لم يتزعزع سقط وحدث خراب عظيم

وعندما يكون الرب يسوع المسيح في قلب الفرد والبيت، تعترف أفواهنا به أمام الآخرين (رو 10: 9و10). وإن كنا مؤسسين ومبنيين فيه (كو 2: 7) فثمرنا سيكون صالحاً... وبيتنا سوف يصمد أمام الأمطار وسيل الأنهار وقوة الرياح. قد تكون لنا أخطاؤنا وسقطاتنا، لكن الشهادة الثابتة لحياتنا سوف تشير إلي المسيح وتمجده باستمرار.

والسؤال لي ولك وللجميع: على ماذا نبني ونؤسس بيوتنا هل على الصخر أم على الرمل؟

واليوم تأتي إلينا كلمة الله برسالة روحية لنعرف وندرك من خلالها كيف نؤسس بيتنا على الصخر؟ والطريقة هي في معرفة تعريف وصفات البيت المؤسس على الصخر؛ وهذه هي:
1. أساس البيت الصحيح هو المسيح
2. أعمدة البيت القيم المسيحية
3. حوائط البيت الأخلاق المسيحية
4. سقف البيت المحبة
5. ديكور البيت التواضع
6. أثاث البيت السلوك بتدقيق
7. تربية البيت القدوة الحسنة
8. مفتاح البيت الروح القدس
9. نظام البيت الكتاب المقدس
10. كينونة البيت التكريس
11. تماسك البيت السليم هو في العبادة

ونتيجة كل ذلك هو راحة البال وطول الأناة والأمان والنجاح وثمر الروح الرائع.

تعالوا بنا نتأمل هذا البيت الصحيح السليم المؤسس على الصخر:

أولاً:أساس البيت الصحيح هو المسيح

إننا نتحدث عن البيت المسيحي. والبيت لا يُسمى مسيحياً إلا إذا بناه المسيح حجر الزاوية. مكتوب: "مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية. الذي فيه كل البناء مركباً معاً ينمو هيكلاً مقدساً. الذي فيه أنتم أيضاً مبنيون معاً مسكناً لله في الروح القدس" (أف 2: 20-22) كل ذلك لأننا أصبحنا رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله بعد أن كنا غرباء ونزلاء.

والسؤال هو: من هو المسيح بالنسبة لك ولبيتك؟ 
أجاب أحدهم: 
المسيح هو رأس هذا البيت

الضيف غير المرئي في كل وجبة

المستمع الصامت لكل حديث

Christ is the Head of this house
The Unseen Guest at every meal
The Silent Listener to Every conversation

ليت هذا يكون شعارنا باستمرار ليكون لنا الأساس المتين المبنى على الصخر فلا يسقط أما عواصف الحياة.

لكن لماذا نجعل الرب يسوع أساساً لبيت حياتنا؟ 
لأننا نؤمن بأن الرب يسوع المسيح هو حياتنا، هو الحياة ذاتها، فهو الذي قال عن نفسه له كل المجد: "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو 14: 6). نعم يا أحبائي يسوع هو حياتنا:
• هو خبز الحياة (يو 6: 35)
• هو نبع الحياة (مز 36: 9)
• هو شجرة الحياة (رؤ 2: 7)
• هو نور الحياة (يو 8: 12)
• هو طريق الحياة (مز 16: 11)
• هو كلمة الحياة (1يو 1:1)
• هو رئيس الحياة (أع 3: 15)

ثانياً: أعمدة البيت القيم المسيحية

وجميع هذه القيم مبنية على تعاليم الكتاب المقدس.
إنها المبادئ الأساسية وأهمها أركان المسيحية: الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة.
إنها كل الفضائل التي تعلمناها من الرب يسوع وعلى رأسها الشكر والتحمل والصبر. 
وكل هذه الصفات ينبغي أن تكون ملازمة لنا كشعب الله.

وماذا عن المواقف الصعبة التي نمر بها والتي مرات يستغلها إبليس لكي يجعل البعض يتخلون عن القيم والمبادئ المسيحية؟
مكتوب: "في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق. لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم" (يو 16: 33). وهناك ضيقات نتعرض لها كأفراد وأسر وعائلات في بيوت:

• ضيق من العالم: لو كان العالم يحبني لكان يحبكم أيضاً.
• ضيق في الجسد: من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت.
• ضيق من الشيطان: هوذا الشيطان يريد أن يغر بلكم.
• ضيق من القريبين: بنوا أمي غضبوا على.

قد تكون هناك أوقات صعبة، لكن مهما كانت الأحوال والمشاعر والأوضاع فنحن نتمسك بالحق الكتابي ولا نتنازل عن المبادئ والقيم والفضائل المسيحية. إن أهم أسرار النجاح العظيمة هي شعور الإنسان بلذة القدرة على التغلب على الصعاب والمشاكل. وكل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن.

ثالثاً: حوائط البيت الأخلاق المسيحية

وهذه هي التطبيقات العملية للقيم والمبادئ المسيحية. إنها العمل والفعل الذي يُظهر الفضائل المتميزة لمسيحيتنا الرائعة والجميلة.

رابعاً: سقف البيت المحبة

وإن كان المسيح أساس البيت، فالمحبة هي سقف البيت الذي لن يسقط. فالمحبة لا تسقط أبداً. والبيت المليء بحب المسيح هو الذي يختبر السلام الداخلي وراحة البال والسعادة.

وعندما يكون الحب في البيت يصبح سماءًا على الأرض. 
إن نفور كثيرين من أعضاء البيت وخروجهم المتواصل وبقاءهم خارج البيت لساعة متأخرة ثم يرجعون للبيت للنوم وكأن البيت تحوّل إلي لوكاندة أو فندق للمبيت؛ يرجع إلي غياب الحب من البيت.

والحب اختيار والتزام وتسامح وغفران وتواضع وبذل وعطاء:
• الحب اختيار: فإما أن تختار أن تحب أو تختار أن تحيا في فتور الحب.
• والحب التزام: التزام وتكريس دائم في عهد مقدس في كل الظروف.
• والحب تسامح: مسامحة وغفران؛ فلا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم.
• والحب تواضع: تواضع وبذل وعطاء؛ لنطرد الغرور والكبرياء من البيت، ولنتعلم من المسيح معنى الكرامة الحقيقية؛ عندما يذوبها الحب في خضوعنا جميعنا لله؛ فتتبارك بيوتنا بالحب الإلهي. 

خامساً: ديكور البيت التواضع

ديكور البيت وجماله ونظافته وحلاوته تظهر في التواضع والوداعة. مكتوب: "يقاوم الله المستكبرين وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة". ونتعلم التواضع بالطبع من الرب يسوع الذي قال: "تعلموا مني لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب". وهذا يأتي من ثمر الروح. 

وما أجمل التواضع والمتواضعين، وما أحسن الوداعة والودعاء:
• يُجمّل (الله) الودعاء بالخلاص (مز 149: 40)
• يُعلم الودعاء طرقه (مز 25: 9)
• يُدرّب الودعاء في الحق (مز 25: 9)
• الرب يرفع الودعاء (مز 147: 6)
• يأكل الودعاء ويشبعون (مز 22: 26)
• وطوبى للودعاء لأنهم يرثون الأرض (مت 5: 5)

ليتنا نتجنب خطية الكبرياء؛ ونطلب من الرب أن يغفرها لنا. فالكبرياء خطية بدأت بخلق الإنسان ووقع فيه آدم وحواء وستنتهي بنهاية الإنسان؛ حتى مجيء المسيح في نهاية العالم. الكبرياء خطية خادعة، تموت بصعوبة حتى في أولاد الله. إنها متخفية، تتغيّر حسب كل الأجواء، وتتأقلم مع كل الأحوال، وتلتصق كمنطقة حول الجسد ـ حتى جسد المؤمن! فنرى مؤمنين يفخرون بذواتهم وبعرباتهم وبيوتهم وغناهم ومراكزهم! ونرى مؤمنات يفخرن بجمالهن وذواتهن وعائلاتهن وملابسهن وأولادهن! بل ونرى خدام وقادة دينيين يفخرون بنفوذهم ومراكزهم وشعبيتهم! فلنحذر الكبرياء؛ فهي قبح البيت والتواضع جماله.

سادساً: أثاث البيت السلوك بتدقيق

الأثاث في البيت معروف وهما الموبيليات والمفروشات الخ. وهو في البيت الصحيح السليم هو السلوك بتدقيق. فرشة بيتك هو في سلوك أفراده.

لنسلك معاً داخل البيت بتدقيق وبدقة.
ولنسلك خارج البيت بتدقيق وبدقة.
وهكذا نحن في كل مكان داخل وخارج الكنيسة والبيت نسلك بتدقيق لا كجهلاء بل كحكماء مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة.

سابعاً: تربية البيت القدوة الحسنة

والسلوك بتدقيق لا يظهر في أهل البيت إلا مع وجدود القدوة من الكبار. القدوة المثلى هي السلوك بتدقيق داخل البيت. ومن أصعب الأمور أن نسلك بتدقيق أمام أهل البيت الذين تعودنا عليهم. والمشكلة أن هناك مفهوماً خاطئاً عن السلوك بتدقيق وحياة التقوى والقداسة: "يعني إنت عايزنا حتى في البيت نتخشب ونكون كشرين" ومن قال هذا؟ وأين قيل هذا في الكتاب المقدس؟ كن على طبيعتك وابتسم وأسعد وأفرح ولا تغضب الله داخل وخارج البيت. المهم أن لا تكون بوجهين ولا بصورتين. ليكن لك نفس الوجه وذات الصورة داخل وخارج البيت.

ثامناً: مفتاح البيت الروح القدس

مفتاح قوة البيت في الملء بالروح القدس.

تاسعاً: نظام البيت الكتاب المقدس

النظام والدستور والقوانين والقرارات والمرجع الأساسي والرئيسي لنا هو كلمة الله كلمة الحياة دستور الإيمان والأعمال.

عاشراً: كينونة البيت التكريس

وجود البيت وكينونته وكيانه هو في القول: "ها أنا والأولاد الذين أعطانيهم الرب"

حادي عشر: تماسك البيت السليم هو العبادة

دوام وثبات واستمرار وعدم تزعزع البيت هو في القول: "أما أنا وبيتي فنعبد الرب". العبادة في البيت وليست في الكنيسة فقط. المذبح العائلي يحتاج إلي ترميم. الشركة الروحية المقدسة في البيت تؤدي إلي وحدته وترابطه وتحابب أعضائه. 

والعبادة في البيت هي أن نقرأ الكتاب المقدس معاً؛
ونصلي معاً ونسبح الله معاً وذلك بعيوننا وآذاننا وأقدامنا وأيدينا وألسنتنا وبقلوبنا. قل له معي:
• أسبحك يا الله بعيناي: عيناي عليك طوال طريق حياتي.
• أسبحك يا الله بأذناي: سأصغي لوصاياك وأحققها في حياتي.
• أسبحك يا الله بقدماي: سأسير في الطريق التي سلكت فيها يا رب من قبلي.
• أسبحك يا الله بيداي: سأعمل بهما في خدمتك.
• أسبحك يا الله بلساني: فيلهج فمي بتسبيحك.
• أسبحك يا الله بقلبي: أحبك يا رب يا قوتي.

"كل نسمة فلتسبح الرب" هللويا.

"هوذا ما أحسن وما أجمل أن يسكن الأخوة معاً" وهنا يشد الوحي انتباهنا للحقيقة المحورية التي تصور لنا عظمة وجمال وبهجة وجود الأخوة معاً. فما أحلى أن يترابط الأخوة والأخوات معاً دون نزاع أو تنازع أو تصارع بل في محبة وسلام وتأخٍ.

وأرجو لكل أسرة مسيحية كل ثبات ونمو لتكون رسالة حية في ملكوت الله على الأرض في كل بلاد العالم. آمين


----------



## mansour (28 أغسطس 2008)

يارب يعجبكم وتستفيدو من هذا الموضوع


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

mansour قال:


> عندما يكون البيت مريحاً سعيداً؛
> يصبح أعظم وأحسن مكان لصاحبه.
> لذلك نبحث اليوم معاً كيف نؤسس البيت أساساً يقود للراحة والسعادة.
> 
> ...





الله عليك 

تسلم ايدك على هذا الموضوع الجميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع مميز ورائع جدا

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------

